# Simple Photoshop request please



## FireInside (Jun 8, 2013)

I know this is super simple and I could totally do it if I had my laptop. rightnow I am limited to my phone and ipad so can someone please help me out?

Basically I would like the D'Activators in this pic to be colored. The bridge one totally white and the neck one zebra. Getting ready to pull the trigger in those but I am so damn anal I have to see what it looks like first and google images hasn't yeilded much results.

I found these pics on google images and I am pretty sure they came from sevenstring.org, hope the owner doesn't mind me using them.












Huge thanks to anyone that can help me out!


----------



## FireInside (Jun 8, 2013)

Or at least if someone can recommend a good app for me to do it myself that would be great. I tried several but none of them were very good. Thanks.


----------



## Robrecht (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey man, I'm not great with Photoshop but I felt like giving it a shot. Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## FireInside (Jun 8, 2013)

Perfect brotha! I will probably have the black zebra portion facing the bridge but looks great either way. Thanks so much. Posi Repped.


----------



## Robrecht (Jun 8, 2013)

Flipped that zebra around for ya. Hey, if you're anal, you're anal, right!  Photoshop is fun when it does what you want it to.


----------



## FireInside (Jun 8, 2013)

^ That is exactly what I was looking for. Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be any apps for Ipad that do simple tasks like this. I could have knocked it out quick with my laptop. 

Thanks a lot. Greatly appreciate your help!


----------

